# Gas logs for heat?



## newguy09 (Dec 29, 2013)

We recently moved to a new home that has a small gas log set inside an existing fireplace (propane). It is an older vent free unit but doesn't seem to put out any heat even when turned all the way up. The temp in the room doesn't change and you pecan barely feel any warmth when standing next to it. The fireplace has a blower built in and it doesn't make a difference one way or the other with this log set. So I am wondering if I can get a gas log set that will actually produce some heat in the room?

Would like to spend under $500. The room is about 15x20 with 10 foot ceiling and is well insulated with good windows. We live in central indiana and evening temps when we use the fireplace could be from 10-40 degrees. 


So can I get a decent log set that will do this?do you have any specific recommendations? Also, where do you recommend buying(online, lowes, fireplace store) and do I need professional installation?

Thanks


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 29, 2013)

Is the log set in a fireplace that could have a open damper?Since its vent free the heat has to be going somewhere .I would stay away from home store logs if you ever have a problem with it needing parts your out of luck.The fireplace center in bloomington can set you up with a nice vent free within your budget if you decide to replace it.


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Jan 11, 2014)

Gas log sets and open fireplaces and heat are a moot point. No heat exchanger, open flue, tons of burnt gas and no way to harness it. You are burning gas to see something pretty at that point. You would be better off running the house heat and keeping the damper shut or burning wood in the fireplace for ambiance. Any bit of heat produced by that gas being burned is going straight up the chimney. If you want something pretty, make sure the people that install it know what they are doing. Hargrove makes some great gas log sets, but don't expect it to provide much heat in the long run.


----------

